# Web-Abo BrainClub



## M.R. (8 August 2018)

Ich erhielt eine SMS: "Um EUR 7,49 für Ihr Abo Web-Abo BrainClub zu bezahlen, benutzen Sie bitte nachfolgende TAN. Geben Sie diese niemals an Dritte weiter. Die Eingabe löst eine Zahlung aus." Und dann wurde eine TAN mitgeteilt. 
Ich habe nie so ein Abo abgeschlossen, finde so eine Seite auch nicht im Internet.
Kann ich diese SMS nun ignorieren?


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2018)

Ignorieren und Konto beobachten


----------



## Korkmaz Bilgehan (30 August 2018)

Hallo ich erhielt die gleiche Nachricht von dieser Web- Abo BrainClub ich solle 7,49 € bezahlen mit der Tan Nummer. Ich habe auch niemals so eine Abo abgeschlossen. Ich lade jeden monat meine Anbieter Konto E-Plus mit 15,- € auf. Die haben mir sofort die 7,49 € von meinem Guthaben abgezogen. Also Ignorieren wäre nicht ratsam. Man sollte sofort Kündigen. Obwohl ich gar keine Abo erwünscht habe muss ich Kündigen das ist ja Betrug von Feinsten. Wie kann man sich bei einer solchen Falle wehren? Wer kann helfen?


----------



## BenTigger (31 August 2018)

*1.Hilfe* vor weiteren neue Aboabbuchungen:

*Drittanbietersperre* einrichten! Dann können keine zukünftigen Abos mehr vom Telefonguthaben abgezogen werden.

Ansonsten dem bestehenden Abo bei deinem Telefonanbieter widersprechen und auf Rückzahlung bestehen. 
Abwimmeln nicht zulassen, denn dein Anbieter muss das stornieren und dem Aboverein dann die inkasso überlassen.


----------

